
Dongly Things (1998) - ciprian_craciun
https://douglasadams.com/dna/980707-03-a.html
======
ciprian_craciun
Another old article by Douglas Adams, which (if we apply a few find-and-
replace) is still up-to-date...

Just replace "power adapter" with "USB dongle", or for a different take
"voltage" with "USB-A (micro, mini, normal) / USB-C / lightning / HDMI / DVI /
DisplayPort (mini and normal) / ThunderBolt" and you can have a good laugh at
our own expense...

